# Anybody truck shop recently



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Damn really? I go to those on a regular basis...they don't wash dirt off worth piss but at least it blasts off the salt.
> 
> Maybe I should be going to a you-wash place instead...
> 
> Dodge also puts aluminum hoods on their trucks...I just with I had plastic cab corners because I always smash them to bits with tool boxes.


We have one here called express jet car wash. They use PH balanced soaps and cleaners and do the under body treatments as you go through it. It all automated but it is a touch type wash but I ain't seen one scratch from it on my truck. My paints in better condition than the ones that have been on the lot for 2 weeks. I only go through it 3-4 times a year though. But yeah beware of them no touch wash places. They will also strip a good quality wax or sealer of in just one wash they are that harsh. The soap I use would need 20 washes before it needs redoing.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

BAREIN said:


> I have been looking for a new personal truck. ... Why would a person pay 26k for a used truck that you can get for 29k Brand new! Or 17k for a 06 with 90,000 that sold for 27 new! Today I shopped new, I can get a new 2012 GM or Dodge crew for right around 30k plus tax. The Ram express crew I can get for 29k plus tax. So the first time in my life I am trying to talk myself into new. Iam just afraid that as soon as I buy new the used market will go down like it did a few years ago....


Well, like it or not, the economy IS on the way up, not on the way down. If it were to take another sh*t, believe me, ain't gonna be anybody left to care one way or another.

My current truck was bought 2 years old. No doubt about it - if it died today, I'd buy a new one & be done with it.

However, if the economy does take a sh*t again, we'll know it was YOUR fault - because you bought that new truck!
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> We have one here called express jet car wash. They use PH balanced soaps and cleaners and do the under body treatments as you go through it. It all automated but it is a touch type wash but I ain't seen one scratch from it on my truck. My paints in better condition than the ones that have been on the lot for 2 weeks. I only go through it 3-4 times a year though. But yeah beware of them no touch wash places. They will also strip a good quality wax or sealer of in just one wash they are that harsh. The soap I use would need 20 washes before it needs redoing.


A good coat of wax a couple of times a year goes a long way too.:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Well, like it or not, the economy IS on the way up, not on the way down. If it were to take another sh*t, believe me, ain't gonna be anybody left to care one way or another.
> 
> My current truck was bought 2 years old. No doubt about it - if it died today, I'd buy a new one & be done with it.
> 
> ...



It's not a good bet right now..:laughing:


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Well, like it or not, the economy IS on the way up, not on the way down. If it were to take another sh*t, believe me, ain't gonna be anybody left to care one way or another.
> 
> My current truck was bought 2 years old. No doubt about it - if it died today, I'd buy a new one & be done with it.
> 
> ...


Don't put the out come of the economy on me! I will keep driving my current truck to be safe:laughing: Another thing i noticed today dinking with these car lots, as soon as you talk about buying in full or getting your own financing the salesman acts like you just killed his dog! I was looking at a nice well kept Yukon at a small lot and I told the guy, ask your boss the best he will do if I bring cash...his answer was, we can not discriminate if you buy in cash or finance price is the same. I walked out on a guy because i kept asking his best price and he would come back with what a monthly payment would be. nowdays it seams like your rewarded by financing everything.


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

HARRY304E said:


> A good coat of wax a couple of times a year goes a long way too.:thumbsup:


You guys got BC going again lol....but he has a great trailer so its all good....


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> A good coat of wax a couple of times a year goes a long way too.:thumbsup:


I try for at least 2 wax coats a year if I can. None of that cheap crap from auto stores either. That stuff washes of after just a couple of washes. I'm using dodo juice supernatural at the moment and it's a nice wax and use it in combination with a decent sealer so you have the look of wax with the protection and longevity of sealers. It's a whole day of work though doing it. Need a nice 70f day to do it.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Any dealer owner/salesmen who turns down a cash sale on a car is a moron! 

On that note a salesmen at a Ford dealer South of here just got nailed for taking in trades on new cars and selling the traded car for cash money. Guess he had been doing it for yrs.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Yes, which is why I will be plowing $2,000 into my 96 F-150 (160,000 miles) to keep it rolling.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Crazy prices on trucks paint is cheap mine will look like new for years to come

My van new was 32 grand though it's the last one I will buy


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

BCConstruction said:


> I have been looking for a raptor the last few months but zero for sale. I have been offered about $35k from the dealer for my f150 which is a 2009 but it don't help because there's no raptors I want but the ones that are avalible are also holding high used prices like mine is. I only paid $42k with my x-plan pricing but sticker was $54k So I only lost $7k in 3 years with the truck. I don't expect them to drop any time soon though. You have to remember that the extra 7-10k it cost to get into a new truck ain't easy for most people to afford so they are stuck with used. The dealers make more money on used than they do on new as well. It's the serviceing they milk from ya. I know the Fords are much more used and new but I would take a look at them over dodge and Chevy. The f150's have best interior, best options, best frame, best drive train and they have highest capacitys also. I won't even get into the tow capacity or payload capacity of the ram but let me say you best steer clear of it if you want a truck that carrys or tows.


There's a 2011 Hennessy Raptor for sale at the Ford dealership two miles from my Dads house $58K. The salesman went to school with my little brother.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Did they fix the bent frame problem yet?

The raptor was gonna be my next new truck so I've been on the forum before they came out

Had one on order and gas went thru the roof I had the dealer sell it even before it came in

It was fun schooling the dealer they didn't even know how to or what it was they were ordering

I got a 750 dollar card from ford but it doesnt work for act products


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> Did they fix the bent frame problem yet?
> 
> The raptor was gonna be my next new truck so I've been on the forum before they came out
> 
> ...



I read a little about it. From what I heard the ones that the frames were damaged on we're being used way over what they were designed to handle. I think one of them were traveling over 120mph over jumps. The trucks got some serious travel for sure but some of the silly things I have seen people do in them is crazy. I wouldn't have any worrys about buying one. It would be the last thing on my mind because I wouldn't be pushing the thing anywhere near its limits. I doubt I wouldn't bottom out the suspension let alone hit the bump stops.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

dougger222 said:


> There's a 2011 Hennessy Raptor for sale at the Ford dealership two miles from my Dads house $58K. The salesman went to school with my little brother.


Them hennessys are nice bits of kit. The velociraptor is a beast. I would love to own that but the tunings more money than the truck.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Did you read about the dude who bought the one they tested on top gear

What was he thinking lol nothing like buying a beat up truck huh

He paid good money for it too lmao

I seen video not everyone was hauling ass like that one dude was

I seen the voided warranties coming from jump if they find dirt anywhere and you had a suspension problem nope you beat it

Fox doesn't make a good shock as far as I'm concerned they started out with toys I broke plenty of them on my sleds

They are getting different shocks already some of them guys are loaded sucks to read the crap they have lol


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> Did you read about the dude who bought the one they tested on top gear
> 
> What was he thinking lol nothing like buying a beat up truck huh
> 
> ...


I bet them things can get some serious air at 60mph let alone anything over that. That's the problem when you design a vehicle like that. As soon as your off road anything goes. The worse that could happen on a road is jump a railroad crossing at 30mph. I'm surprised they didn't fit some kind off G meter to the vheicle. They already record speed, rpm, temps, gear changes etc etc I'm just unsure where you would say warrenty is valid and where warrenty is void. Perhaps they should have had a 2 stage bump stop. Hit the first and a warning light comes on. Hit the second and a sound and warning light come on and hit the final system. Can't remember what it's called and you instantly void your warrenty for frame issues.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

The second light should light up the dash your screwed and it's not erasable now that would be priceless at sale time lol


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

well, got sick of looking at overpriced used. Bought a new 2012 supercrew 5.0. So far I am impressed with the MPG. Drove 2 hours to get it, $1500 cheaper then 6 dealers in the area. I really liked The Ram's, but hated how low they are and figured the Ford will have better resale.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

BAREIN said:


> well, got sick of looking at overpriced used. Bought a new 2012 supercrew 5.0. So far I am impressed with the MPG. Drove 2 hours to get it, $1500 cheaper then 6 dealers in the area. I really liked The Ram's, but hated how low they are and figured the Ford will have better resale.


PICS!!!!!


Curious as to pricing, what was the sticker and what did you pay? I was looking for new as well when I bought mine but it was around 40k.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

BAREIN said:


> well, got sick of looking at overpriced used. Bought a new 2012 supercrew 5.0. So far I am impressed with the MPG. Drove 2 hours to get it, $1500 cheaper then 6 dealers in the area. I really liked The Ram's, but hated how low they are and figured the Ford will have better resale.


Good for you! I can guarantee that for the next two years, no one will want to ride with you: "Uh, no smoking in HERE, uh, can you wait til we get to the job to unwrap those fries - I doan like them smelling the cab up, uh, can you take yer boots off, uh, hey buddy - mind moving your truck another foot to the right?, uh honey, mind if we driver YOUR beater to the store?, uh, can you put a blanket or sumthin down before you slide the ply in?...

But other than that, I'm sure you'll be a great fella to be around!:clap:


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

BAREIN said:


> well, got sick of looking at overpriced used. Bought a new 2012 supercrew 5.0. So far I am impressed with the MPG. Drove 2 hours to get it, $1500 cheaper then 6 dealers in the area. I really liked The Ram's, but hated how low they are and figured the Ford will have better resale.


Fords have excellent resale value. Buying new is smart as long as you buy it at a good price. 

When you buy new you are really just buying the first half of a vehicles life. The guy that buys it from you after piled on miles and wore it's out is buying the second half of the vehicles life. When he's done so is the truck. The first half is the better half.

When it comes to pickup trucks buying new is smart assuming you buy the right truck. The math on a Dodge is hard to make work. They are pretty cheap used.....which tells you something also. 

What interest rate?


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

Oconomowoc said:


> Fords have excellent resale value. Buying new is smart as long as you buy it at a good price.
> 
> When you buy new you are really just buying the first half of a vehicles life. The guy that buys it from you after piled on miles and wore it's out is buying the second half of the vehicles life. When he's done so is the truck. The first half is the better half.
> 
> ...


This is what forced me to buy new, why buy at more then half of new when the better half with the warranty is already done! I chose the XLT package (mid level) seams that mid level optioned trucks get the most resale vs what they cost new, at least around here. I had to finance with Ford to get one rebate, but will refi here in the next couple weeks. Fords rate is 6.2 but i have at least a 2.9 lined up. I do not like payment and was going to pay cash, but will use the 2.9 for a bit while the stock market is still up. 
I have always had good luck with Dodge, still have my 97 Cummins that has never let me down, just seams as if Ford resale is high with everyone being anti GM and Chrysler because of the bailouts. Would not consider GM, the left my town high and dry and kind of F###@@ us over.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

BAREIN said:


> This is what forced me to buy new, why buy at more then half of new when the better half with the warranty is already done! I chose the XLT package (mid level) seams that mid level optioned trucks get the most resale vs what they cost new, at least around here. I had to finance with Ford to get one rebate, but will refi here in the next couple weeks. Fords rate is 6.2 but i have at least a 2.9 lined up. I do not like payment and was going to pay cash, but will use the 2.9 for a bit while the stock market is still up.
> I have always had good luck with Dodge, still have my 97 Cummins that has never let me down, just seams as if Ford resale is high with everyone being anti GM and Chrysler because of the bailouts. Would not consider GM, the left my town high and dry and kind of F###@@ us over.


You'll be happy with that truck.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

the resale has got nothing to do with the bailouts. They have been higher since I bought my truck which was 4 years ago. fords have stronger frames, better build quality, less squeaks and rattle, better features, nicer interiors, better engines, more options to name a few. We you look in detail at everything Toyota, GM and Chrysler offer they all fall short. 

Also when I bought my truck I was about as unbrand loyal as they come. Never owned one US made vehicle. Ford was not even in my top 3. Before I read in detail about them my top 3 were 1st nissan Titan, 2nd Toyota Tundra and 3rd GM. After spending 6 month going through every detail of every truck my thinking changed to Ford 1st, GM 2nd, Toyota 3rd, Ram 4th and Nissan 5th. 

You will love the truck. I heard good things about that 5.0. The supercrew is a nice size as well.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> the resale has got nothing to do with the bailouts. They have been higher since I bought my truck which was 4 years ago. fords have stronger frames, better build quality, less squeaks and rattle, better features, nicer interiors, better engines, more options to name a few. We you look in detail at everything Toyota, GM and Chrysler offer they all fall short.
> 
> Also when I bought my truck I was about as unbrand loyal as they come. Never owned one US made vehicle. Ford was not even in my top 3. Before I read in detail about them my top 3 were 1st nissan Titan, 2nd Toyota Tundra and 3rd GM. After spending 6 month going through every detail of every truck my thinking changed to Ford 1st, GM 2nd, Toyota 3rd, Ram 4th and Nissan 5th.
> 
> You will love the truck. I heard good things about that 5.0. The supercrew is a nice size as well.


The fit and finish on the new Fords are incredible. The interiors are flawless.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Oconomowoc said:


> The fit and finish on the new Fords are incredible. The interiors are flawless.


I bought mine without seeing the interior. The new models were not even avalible to look at when I ordered but when I got in it I was blown away. All the other trucks I had sat in felt like they were plastic fantastic. I got in my truck and felt like I was in a luxury German sedan but with loads of room lol I know not all f150's have same interior as mine but when I got it in 2009 the options it had were better than some $90-$200k vehicles. Heated and cooled seats, voice control of all head until functions, wireless control of phone from head unit. Power running boards, electric everything, trailer sway control with RSC, flat load floor, bed side steps, silly amount of leg room in rear, tailgate step, reverse cam, ect ect the list goes on.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I bought mine without seeing the interior. The new models were not even avalible to look at when I ordered but when I got in it I was blown away. All the other trucks I had sat in felt like they were plastic fantastic. I got in my truck and felt like I was in a luxury German sedan but with loads of room lol I know not all f150's have same interior as mine but when I got it in 2009 the options it had were better than some $90-$200k vehicles. Heated and cooled seats, voice control of all head until functions, wireless control of phone from head unit. Power running boards, electric everything, trailer sway control with RSC, flat load floor, bed side steps, silly amount of leg room in rear, tailgate step, reverse cam, ect ect the list goes on.


Around here it doesn't pay to buy used, a used 05 f150 with over 100k miles still goes for over $12000


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Five Star said:


> Around here it doesn't pay to buy used, a used 05 f150 with over 100k miles still goes for over $12000


Yeah that's why I went with new as well. My dealer keeps asking me if I want to trade mine in as people want used ones and supply is short. He said that because they hardly ever go wrong less people sell them and trade up so used one are rare.:blink:


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Yeah that's why I went with new as well. My dealer keeps asking me if I want to trade mine in as people want used ones and supply is short. He said that because they hardly ever go wrong less people sell them and trade up so used one are rare.:blink:


When I was married I had a 06 lariat crew cab, was a great truck till my ex wife crashed it, it was still good but I wholesales it in 09 for 22k, I should of kept it but the divorce was draining me , I've been looking at new ones as well but since the fuel is been up there,I've been getting by with the sprinter and leasing a Subaru , I'm waiting hopefully for a f-150 diesel there was talks about it but they killed it, hoping by 2014 something diesel in a half ton I think would be great!


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

Did a drive in a 2012 F250 SD Lariat Super Cab 4x4 8' box this afternoon.

It was pretty much entry level Lariat. leather, voice command (but pretty basic stereo even though it has BT, MP3 and synch) no navigation. 

It was pretty tight, but nothing overly exciting.

I currently drive an '05 Ram 2500 in about a similar configuration to the Ford less leather, voice stuff and electronic connectivity.

Looks like that truck will be MSRP of $44,2 and with discount and rebate a little over $40K with Ford Motor Credit 0% for 60mos *or* a little over $38K with FMC 1.9% for 72mos 

So either $1K (0%) rebate ONLY if financed through Ford. Bringing my own financing to the deal apparently improves the rebate to $2k (this I just realized when rereading the incentive)




I was hoping for something a little softer on the wallet fuel economy wise, but 12 mpg combined looks like where its headed. That's about the same a my Dodge.

If anyone is shrewd enough to suggest how I might manage a better deal, please pipe up :thumbsup:

Dealer was quoting about $400 below invoice and allowing rebates _after_ that


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

You need to ask your self if you really need the 250, obviously if your hauling massive trailer and weight then yes and consider a 2 year old 250 diesel will probably run you the same prices !
If your not hauling all the time the new 150 can handle quite a load especially when it's just every now and then I'm sure s new 150 is prob low 30s.
You know after the election the fuel is going up atleast .75 cents if not $1 the diesel is also up but for the extra weight and mpg overall it's prob a better !
Everyone laughed in 05 when I bought the big sprinter but in 07 when diesel was $5 a gallon I was still running all week for about $100 and even today my monthly fuel bill is approx $300 max a month and I'm all over the place!


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

Five Star said:


> You need to ask your self if you really need the 250, obviously if your hauling massive trailer and weight then yes and consider a 2 year old 250 diesel will probably run you the same prices !
> If your not hauling all the time the new 150 can handle quite a load especially when it's just every now and then I'm sure s new 150 is prob low 30s.
> You know after the election the fuel is going up atleast .75 cents if not $1 the diesel is also up but for the extra weight and mpg overall it's prob a better !
> Everyone laughed in 05 when I bought the big sprinter but in 07 when diesel was $5 a gallon I was still running all week for about $100 and even today my monthly fuel bill is approx $300 max a month and I'm all over the place!


I haul a trailer with a roll former and steel coil. 6 - 7,000lbs loaded plus the ladders and equipment on the truck itself. Its also not uncommon to have 1500+ lbs of shingles or plywood or whatever, so the 3/4 or 1 ton is the only option for me.

There are also more generous depreciation and deduction allowances that the weight ratings on 1/2 ton PU's do not qualify for.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Friend of mine and i were just chatting about this the other day. He had gone truck shopping with his son who currently drives a 2010 GMC 1500 RCLB 4X4. Truck has been taken care of and he is looking into a Dodge Cummins to tow his horse trailer. The local Dodge dealer only has one Diesel on the lot which is a 2006 CCSB 4X4 loaded with 90k miles and they want $29,900. The dealer offered him $17k for the GMC which he owes $14k on so he will come out ahead some but they will not budge on the asking price of the Cummins. So while they were there they test drove a 2012 Ram CCSB Hemi 1500 4X4 and were surprised at the 19-22mpg that it was rated for and decent power, asking price was $30k. So now the question he is asking me is what to buy? The Cummins is a great truck with great fuel mileage and awesome power, but way over priced. For almost the same money his son can get a new truck, good on gas, decent power for a gasser with a much better warranty for a few dollars more. I recommended the gasser for the little bit of towing he will do. There is such a demand for the Cummins around here right now you cannot find one and if you do you will pay for it!


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

woodchuck2 said:


> ... For almost the same money his son can get a new truck, good on gas, decent power for a gasser with a much better warranty for a few dollars more. I recommended the gasser for the little bit of towing he will do.......!


One simple advantage of new is that the cost is pretty easy to gauge. One won't need tires or brakes or exhaust or.....It's the cost of fuel, insurance and any payment there might be.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

gm should be having there left over sale on new trucks soon. i got my dd last year November 18th. 28k for a reg cab 1500 chevy 4x4 i wish i spent another 6 grand and got an ext cab 2500. i looked for used for about 6 months before buying and found the same problems.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Got this truck recently ( pic is before lettering and logos. It now is completed), the Chevy in the back ground has 165000 miles on it, both were bought new. I just don't trust how others may treat vehicles. But that's just me


----------



## MLCcarpenter (Dec 11, 2011)

I recently purchased a 2012 F150 FX4. Has the ecoboost engine. It is my personal truck so it doesn't get used much for work. The company I work for provides work trucks.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

MLCcarpenter said:


> I recently purchased a 2012 F150 FX4. Has the ecoboost engine. It is my personal truck so it doesn't get used much for work. The company I work for provides work trucks.


I thought it was a shadow but it's graphics lol

Looks real nice too I hear that Eco boost really gets it


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

MLCcarpenter said:


> I recently purchased a 2012 F150 FX4. Has the ecoboost engine. It is my personal truck so it doesn't get used much for work. The company I work for provides work trucks.


Sweet ride! i wanted a Fx4 but didnt want to throw in the extra cash. I did get a truck with the electronic locking rear axle though.


----------



## MLCcarpenter (Dec 11, 2011)

The graphic was part of an FX appearance package that also has black leather bucket seats with red piping. The Eco boost is a nice engine with tons of power but honestly the gas mileage is no better than the 5.0.


----------

